# Major... No sir, just Major



## PioneerMan (May 17, 2015)

2 weeks and this little guy comes home.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Pure sweetness!!! :wub:


----------



## tcass (Sep 26, 2014)

what a face.....love it


----------



## PioneerMan (May 17, 2015)

*More pics*

Forgive the multiple post, trying to get more than one photo loaded at one time


----------



## PioneerMan (May 17, 2015)

More


----------



## tcass (Sep 26, 2014)

PioneerMan said:


> Forgive the multiple post, trying to get more than one photo loaded at one time


i think everybody likes puppy pics
i saw you are in the adk mountains....i have family in Essex county and over in lake placid....love it up there. dislike southern maryland...too flat and not enough evergreens.


----------



## PioneerMan (May 17, 2015)

*Wilmington*

My neck of the woods... Just moved up here from watertown/Utica area... Finish school and save some money, we plan to move to Maine... Where the APA doesn't ruin your ability to live truly, like the do in the ADK


tcass said:


> i think everybody likes puppy pics
> i saw you are in the adk mountains....i have family in Essex county and over in lake placid....love it up there. dislike southern maryland...too flat and not enough evergreens.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pup!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

He is precious!


----------



## PioneerMan (May 17, 2015)

Major now at 8 weeks. Growing fast


----------



## PioneerMan (May 17, 2015)

Another photo at 8 weeks.


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Awwwwww!!! Took my breath away! I'm now officially suffering from puppy envy!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is a cutie pie!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

AAAWWWWW! I want a puppy, she whines.


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

Such a handsome pup! Congratulations!

Love the name by the way!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## PioneerMan (May 17, 2015)

*3 1/2 months old*

Growing too fast


----------



## PioneerMan (May 17, 2015)

*3.5 months*

Another one


----------



## PioneerMan (May 17, 2015)

*3.5 months*

Another


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Someone's growing into quite the handsome young pup! :wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cutie.He is a handsome little guy.


----------



## PioneerMan (May 17, 2015)

*6 month and big*

Getting big, he is already 65# and he only turns 6 months this week. Have a feeling he will be bigger than his 115# Sire. Hoping to get info on trading him to assist me with my eyesight.


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

OMG that face is just adorable, he could get away with murder


----------



## PioneerMan (May 17, 2015)

*7 Months old*

A big Baby at 7 months old. 75 lbs, has a lot of tan coming in, and a whitefish patch coming in on his back


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Where did the cute puppy go?? You now have a handsome young dog!


----------



## gsdlover88AC (Sep 3, 2015)

How cute


----------

